# Got the Banshee HOOD installed!



## Rex Ruby (Dec 12, 2004)

Really adds to the car, makes it look like the bad azz it is (IMHO)


----------



## Z16Z06 (Dec 12, 2004)

*Merry Christmas to all*

Nice Hood, i fully agree with you, gives it that bad arse look

Are the louvers fuctional on that hood? 
and if so can you keep the water out of the engine? like do they open and close? 

How much for the Hood? and then the total price with getting it painted?


Thanks.. one of the best looking aftermarket hoods ive seen on the GTO

Happy Holidays everyone!!!! Tony


----------



## Rex Ruby (Dec 12, 2004)

Z16Z06 said:


> Nice Hood, i fully agree with you, gives it that bad arse look
> 
> Are the louvers fuctional on that hood?
> and if so can you keep the water out of the engine? like do they open and close?
> ...


There is an internal duct between the scoops and the vents. It's probably more appearance than function. Dealer had this hood in stock, I paid $1300 painted and installed. Not a great deal but a fair price. :cheers:


----------



## Z16Z06 (Dec 12, 2004)

I think thats a GREAT price you got because these guys are talking about the new 05 scooped hood costing 800 bucks plus $$ having it painted.


I like your hood much better than the new 05 hood!!


Thanks for the answer i will be checking into this when i decide which color im buying. The Cosmo Purple is tempting me.


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

Get the purple. I think it looks awesome and you never see them around. You would even be more unique than a average GTO owner, well besides the barbados blue


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

Rex are you going to get the Autocross grille inserts in the furure b/c I think it would really make your Goat look mean? BTW I love the hood expecially the rear vents!


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

The hood looks great on your car. I have the same one on my Torrid Red Goat. Next I want to add a Monaro front end. All in due time.


----------



## Troy Roberts (Jul 30, 2004)

Very nice. :cool


----------



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

WOWEE,
I used to really not like how that hood looked, but I will throw you some props, because its looks amazing on your car man. Good Choice. CHeck out my ride if you have some time.
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ondubs66/my_photos
Lemme know what you think so far.


----------



## Stayingeast (Aug 10, 2004)

:cool


Z16Z06 said:


> I think thats a GREAT price you got because these guys are talking about the new 05 scooped hood costing 800 bucks plus $$ having it painted.
> 
> 
> I like your hood much better than the new 05 hood!!
> ...


Before you decide, take a serious look at the Barbados Blue. You won't regret it ! Hmmmmm... but maybe I'm a little biased.


----------



## Z16Z06 (Dec 12, 2004)

Stayingeast said:


> :cool
> Before you decide, take a serious look at the Barbados Blue. You won't regret it ! Hmmmmm... but maybe I'm a little biased.


Hi and thanks for the idea on your nice looking blue color GTO. The only reason im staying away from blue is i have a Lemans Blue Z06 right now. So i was looking for something different to look at and clean in the Cosmo or Yellow cars.

Getting excited about Monday now. Cant wait to see that interior on the Cosmo!!

Thanks i appreciate all the ideas and suggestions.

Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas... Tony


----------



## Rex Ruby (Dec 12, 2004)

SasdawgGTO said:


> WOWEE,
> I used to really not like how that hood looked, but I will throw you some props, because its looks amazing on your car man. Good Choice. CHeck out my ride if you have some time.
> http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ondubs66/my_photos
> Lemme know what you think so far.


From what I could see looks real nice, some daytime pictures would be better!
:cheers:


----------



## jpb6061 (Dec 21, 2004)

*What did you do?*

Just wondering if you made a decision... We picked up a Cosmos Purple (the only 6-speed available in our area) a week and a half ago. 

I have to say, that the more I drive it and see it under various lighting conditions, the more I like the purple! It is 1000% more subtle than the red or yellow cars, and it glows in the sunshine or under artificial light.

The Cosmo interior IMHO of course, is one of the coolest colors I've seen.

BTW, we just got back from a 1500 mile trip from MI to NC in the storm of the century (got stuck in the fast lane of I-75 going over the bridge between Cincinnati and Covington and had to have my wife get out and push!

The car ran flawlessly, handled amazingly well in the snow and ice, and was an absolute ball to drive on the two lane mountain twisties! Great exhaust sound for a stock setup - really crackles nice when you downshift or let off going down a hill!

Bottom line - this has got to be the most under rated car of the decade!

(and we didn't see one other GTO on the whole trip)


JB


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

Rex that hood looks nice! Where did you buy it if you don't mind my asking.......


----------



## Rex Ruby (Dec 12, 2004)

kevracer said:


> Rex that hood looks nice! Where did you buy it if you don't mind my asking.......


The dealer had it. It was for another car but they sold it before they could install it.

Here's a link to who sells it:
http://www.pfyc.com/store/merchant....de=GT1234&Product_Count=0&Category_Code=GTEXT


----------

